# 3 PLL Challenge



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 13, 2013)

My challenge is for someone to beat my time my time of 3.37 on this 3 PLL Challenge!
Come on, give it a try!

I also suggest you try these challenges one handed! Maybe you could be Antoine Cantin's OH time of 4.63.

*COMMUNITY 3 PLL CHALLENGE*

After some thought and suggestions, I have decided to ask the community for their favorite 3 PLL sets! Post some of your favorite, fastest, hardest, or most interesting 3 PLL algorithm sets!

* MAIN CHALLENGES*

*MAIN CHALLENGE 1*

First do a J (b) perm ([R U R' F'] {[R U R' U'] [R' F] [R2 U' R'] U'})
Then right after that do a T Perm ([R U R' U'] [R' F] [R2 U' R'] U' [R U R' F'])
Then finally do a U (b) perm ([R U'] [R U] [R U] [R U'] R' U' R2)
The PLL algs I have included are the ones I used to achieve this time!

Try to beat Antoine Cantin's time of 2.57 seconds!

Make sure to also try Mini Challenge 2!


*MAIN CHALLENGE 2(Suggested by Sneaklyfox) *

Try to get a sub 2 time with your 3 fastest PLLs! I don't know if this is possible but I decided to try suggesting it!


*MINI CHALLENGES*

*MINI CHALLENGE 1 (Suggested by mDIPalma)*

This one is interesting. Try to get a Sub-5 time by doing 2 N-Perms and a V-perm!


*MINI CHALLENGE 2*

Try to achieve a Sub-3 Average of 5 by doing Main Challenge 1!

* MINI CHALLENGE 3 *
Do a PLL algorithm of your choice 5 times in a row and achieve a sub 5 time!


*HIGH SCORES*

* BOTH MAIN CHALLENGES *
Oh noes! I am off the top 10 list!

1st: Rubiks560 2.47 (Impressive!)
2nd: Antoine Cantin 2.57 (Oh my god x2!)
3rd: Przemek Kaleta 2.65 (Oh my god!)
4th: Ottozing 2.668 (AWW...SO CLOSE!)
5th: Antoine Cantin 2.77 (Still very impressive!)
6th: stevecho816 2.82
7th: Username 2.99
8th Tao Yu 3.09
9th: Odder 3.11
10th: Kirjava 3.15



Nuclearbigdaddy (ME ) 3.37 is 13th at the moment!

* MINI CHALLENGE 1 *

1st: Rubiks650 4.34
2nd: stevecho816 4.53
3rd: Smiles 4.75
4th: Antoine Cantin 4.93
5th: Ranzha V. Emodrach 4.98
6th: Nuclearbigdaddy (ME ) 5.02
7th: Przemek Kaleta 5.04
8th: Username 8.23
9th: mDIPalma 9.91

* MINI CHALLENGE 3 *

1st: Rubiks560 4.75


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 13, 2013)

I assume those three are among your fastest PLLs.

I think it would be a better challenge with more participation if people could do any 3 PLLs of their choice with their own algs. No doubt some PLLs would be used more often than others but some people are faster at certain PLLs than others if you know what I mean.


----------



## FaLoL (Jun 13, 2013)

4.046


----------



## ryanj92 (Jun 13, 2013)

4.15, 4.06, 3.94, 4.11, 4.31 = 4.11 average of 5 
i'm by no means a fast turner...
I like this as an exercise though!


----------



## rubikmaster (Jun 13, 2013)

4.75 But my tps has always been awful, plus my cube sucks.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 13, 2013)

bah not very good

5.31, 5.25, DNF(6.23), 5.73, 5.63 = 5.56

edit: 4.88 single


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Jun 13, 2013)

3.87 single, but I used my U-Perm though


----------



## mDiPalma (Jun 13, 2013)

9.91
Nperm, Nperm, Vperm
Rubik's brand


----------



## AndersB (Jun 13, 2013)

3.84. Pretty nice


----------



## FaLoL (Jun 13, 2013)

3.774


----------



## Applecow (Jun 13, 2013)

3.63 on 3rd try.


----------



## Engberg91 (Jun 13, 2013)

(4.03), 5.01, 4.07, (5.71), 4.42 = 4.50
First try.


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 13, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I assume those three are among your fastest PLLs.
> 
> I think it would be a better challenge with more participation if people could do any 3 PLLs of their choice with their own algs. No doubt some PLLs would be used more often than others but some people are faster at certain PLLs than others if you know what I mean.



That is a very good idea! Thanks... I will edit my post soon!


----------



## uniacto (Jun 13, 2013)

(3.86), 4.51, 4.14, (4.63), 4.16 = 4.27

used a different j and u perm.

EDIT: 3.61, (3.52), 3.79, (5.04), 3.76 = 3.72

EDIT2: (4.00), 3.63, (3.57), 3.63, 3.77 = 3.68

EDIT3: 3.31 with H perm, Ua, Ub. MU algs all the way

EDIT4: 3.17 same as above. I'm done, my fingers hurt. Don't think I can do any better


----------



## Sajwo (Jun 13, 2013)

3.64, 3.47, 3.32, 3.75, 3.43

3.51 avg5


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 13, 2013)

4.00 best time on original challenge


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 13, 2013)

3.15


----------



## applemobile (Jun 13, 2013)

Ao5 4.35


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 13, 2013)

Original: 3.34, (4.27), 3.34, (3.23), 3.65 = 3.44

A perm, A perm, J(a) perm: fastest 3.09


----------



## Username (Jun 13, 2013)

mDiPalma said:


> 9.91
> Nperm, Nperm, Vperm
> Rubik's brand



8.23 Same thing


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 13, 2013)

*COMMUNITY 3 PLL CHALLENGE*

After some thought and suggestions, I have decided to ask the community for their favorite 3 PLL sets! Post some of your favorite, fastest, hardest, or most interesting 3 PLL algorithm sets!


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 13, 2013)

nuclearbigdaddy said:


> *COMMUNITY 3 PLL CHALLENGE*
> 
> After some thought and suggestions, I have decided to ask the community for their favorite 3 PLL sets! Post some of your favorite, fastest, hardest, or most interesting 3 PLL algorithm sets!


R perms, all edge swapping pll's and t perm and v perm


----------



## Carrot (Jun 13, 2013)

4.13, A, J, other A (12+13+12=37 moves and 2 regrips  )
ohhh we were doing 3x3x3, never mind.


----------



## Username (Jun 13, 2013)

I usually do either of these if I just do random PLL sets:

Both J's, T, and Y - about 5 secs
Both U's, Z and H - About 5.3 secs
Both N's and V - About 6 secs
Both A's and E - around 3.5


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 13, 2013)

2.77 first try


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 13, 2013)

Ra then Nb (U turn) then Ra. I found that a while ago and thought it was interesting.


----------



## natezach728 (Jun 13, 2013)

5.07, 4.79, 3.64, 4.39, 4.04 = 4.41 av5. 3.64 was pretty nice


----------



## Jorghi (Jun 13, 2013)

5: 00:04.74 x 
4: 00:04.38 x 
3: 00:04.25 x 
2: 00:03.92 x 
1: 00:04.97 x 

Average 4.45; best 3.92.


Edit:
New best 3.72

Edit:
New best 3.55


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 14, 2013)

I have posted more info and high scores for today!


----------



## Jorghi (Jun 14, 2013)

There is no way I'm turning that much slower than you guys... Do you guys use stackmats? I use online timers. cubetimer.com


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 14, 2013)

Jorghi said:


> There is no way I'm turning that much slower than you guys... Do you guys use stackmats? I use online timers. cubetimer.com



I'm sure some people are using stackmats. It's easier to start and stop than using the spacebar. I think for PLLs they start and stop the timer with their wrists and both hands are on the cube. (I say "they" because personally I used qqtimer on my comp.)

Edit: Oh yeah, and while doing this PLL challenge, I have popped/exploded my zhanchi more times than I have done for the last few months.


----------



## uniacto (Jun 14, 2013)

I used my pinky to press the space bar on qqtimer.


----------



## MWilson (Jun 14, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I'm sure some people are using stackmats. It's easier to start and stop than using the spacebar. I think for PLLs they start and stop the timer with their wrists and both hands are on the cube. (I say "they" because personally I used qqtimer on my comp.)
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah, and while doing this PLL challenge, I have popped/exploded my zhanchi more times than I have done for the last few months.



When I'm timing algs with space bar I use my elbow. It works really well.


----------



## ottozing (Jun 14, 2013)

2.785


----------



## uniacto (Jun 14, 2013)

ottozing said:


> 2.785



say wahaat


----------



## ottozing (Jun 14, 2013)

For anyone who's wondering, I did: R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 > R2' D2 R U R' D2 R U' R > L l' M' U' M U2 M' U' L l' M'


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 14, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Edit: Oh yeah, and while doing this PLL challenge, I have popped/exploded my zhanchi more times than I have done for the last few months.



Seriously...that is hilarious!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 14, 2013)

ottozing said:


> 2.785



lolololo

You're second by 0.015


----------



## tx789 (Jun 14, 2013)

`4.80 , 5.27, 4.72, 4.94, 5.00


----------



## ottozing (Jun 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> lolololo
> 
> You're second by 0.015



2.668 >: )


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 14, 2013)

ottozing said:


> 2.668 >: )


Wow I can't even do one PLL that fast!


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jun 14, 2013)

2.65, sub 2 is impossible.
(J, U, U)


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 14, 2013)

I've updated high scores and my new high score!


EDIT: I have just updated the look of this thread...I was bored and had nothing to do!


----------



## Carrot (Jun 14, 2013)

3.11, T, J, U


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jun 14, 2013)

nuclearbigdaddy said:


> I've updated high scores and my new high score!
> 
> EDIT: I have just updated the look of this thread...I was bored and had nothing to do!



I like the new look.


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 14, 2013)

I need to make a banner like the one you made for my next challenge


Spoiler






nuclearbigdaddy said:


>


----------



## Username (Jun 14, 2013)

My time: 2.99

T Jb U


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 14, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> I like the new look.





SirWaffle said:


> I need to make a banner like the one you made for my next challenge



You guys really like it? Thanks! I made it in Word 2013! Lol


----------



## uniacto (Jun 14, 2013)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> 2.65, sub 2 is impossible.
> (J, U, U)



inb4 5bld sub 2s.


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 14, 2013)

I finally organized and updated the look of my thread as well as added mini challenges!


----------



## Username (Jun 14, 2013)

nuclearbigdaddy said:


> I finally organized and updated the look of my thread as well as added mini challenges!



You didn't add my score of 2.99


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 14, 2013)

Username said:


> You didn't add my score of 2.99



I am very sorry...I didn't see it...I'll update the list immediately!

EDIT: There you go...the high score list is updated!


----------



## Przemek Kaleta (Jun 14, 2013)

5.04 N-N-V
And I am P*rz*emek not Prezemek


----------



## SirWaffle (Jun 14, 2013)

main challenge 1 3.32 single


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 14, 2013)

2.71 challenge #2 with U, U, H

edit: 2.60 with U, U, Z lol

edit2: 4.63 OH


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 14, 2013)

Przemek Kaleta said:


> 5.04 N-N-V
> And I am P*rz*emek not Prezemek


I am sorry...the problem has been fixed.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 14, 2013)

5.01 n,n,v challenge.
My N-perms are terrible 

edit: 4.93


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 5.01 n,n,v challenge.
> My N-perms are terrible
> 
> edit: 4.93



SERIOUSLY...I become first than you demolish me  ! Just kidding...congratulations...that is an awesome time!
I will update score chart!

Thanks for participating in this challenge...it means a lot to me!

Do you have any suggestions for other 3 PLL challenges?

(BTW...you are one of my favorite cubers of all time )


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 14, 2013)

nuclearbigdaddy said:


> SERIOUSLY...I become first than you demolish me  ! Just kidding...congratulations...that is an awesome time!
> I will update score chart!
> 
> Thanks for participating in this challenge...it means a lot to me!
> ...



How about your fastest OH PLLs?


----------



## applemobile (Jun 14, 2013)

nuclearbigdaddy said:


> (BTW...you are one of my favorite cubers of all time )




Could add this? http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...-challenge-that-you-probably-won-t-care-about


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 14, 2013)

2.65

A A T


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> How about your fastest OH PLLs?



I have never gotten into OH...the times would be horrible


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 14, 2013)

Main challenge 2: 2.59

UUJ: (L2 U) (L U L' U') (L' U') (L' U L'), (L U' L U L U) (L U' L' U' L2), (L' U' L F L' U' L U) (L F' L2' U L)


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 14, 2013)

2.62 with the main challenge (JTU)

edit: 2.59


----------



## arcio1 (Jun 14, 2013)

3.85 main challenge


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 14, 2013)

2.57


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 2.57



LOL...I LOVE this video! I will update the high score list!
Thanks for posting the video!


----------



## stevecho816 (Jun 14, 2013)

2.82 main challenge

EDIT: 4.53 mini challenge 1


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 14, 2013)

High scores have been updated!


----------



## Devian (Jun 14, 2013)

Challenge 1 5.48 single 

I'm kind of new at speedsolving


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 14, 2013)

You didn't update my main challenge 1 score, and my OH time was 4.63, not 4.03.


----------



## uniacto (Jun 14, 2013)

main challenge: 3.01


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 14, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> You didn't update my main challenge 1 score, and my OH time was 4.63, not 4.03.




Ok fixed and I think I did update your main challenge score.



Originally Posted by applemobile 
Could add this? http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/sh...n-t-care-about

Possibly!


----------



## FinnGamer (Jun 14, 2013)

3.61, could probably go to to 3.50-3.20, if I practice that Uperm more (I use MU normally)


----------



## Robert-Y (Jun 14, 2013)

antoine: that is insane.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 14, 2013)

Robert-Y said:


> antoine: that is insane.



Not nearly as insane as your megaminx T-perm thing.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 15, 2013)

Mini Challenge #1 - 2 N perms and a V perm:

4.18 4.25 (4.30) (4.11) 4.15
And yet another case of the best and worst times being next to each other.
4.11 single, 4.19 average.

I just thought about this: Does it have to be 2 different N perms, or can we do the same one twice? I performed one N perm x2.


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jun 15, 2013)

IamWEB said:


> Mini Challenge #1 - 2 N perms and a V perm:
> 
> 4.18 4.25 (4.30) (4.11) 4.15
> 
> ...



Same one twice!


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 15, 2013)

Also, Main Challenge #1: 2.91 single.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 15, 2013)

nuclearbigdaddy said:


> Same one twice!



Oh, I thought it had to be both different ones. I'll try it with two of the same tomorrow.


----------



## anderberg (Jun 15, 2013)

Main Challenge 1

Right hand 7.51

Left hand 7.59 (mirrored)


----------



## Ranzha (Jun 15, 2013)

Mini Challenge 1

4.98.

Took me fifteen minutes -___-

Na: (R U R' U) (R U R F') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') (R' U2 R U' R')
Nb: (U' R2' U) (R U R' F') (R U R' U') (R' F R2 U') (R' U2 R2 U) // took out rotations
V: (R' U R' U') B' y F' (R2 U' R' U l' U R U) // I usually use a different one


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 15, 2013)

main challenge: i can barely get sub 4


----------



## CubezUBR (Jun 19, 2013)

main challenge lucky if i get sub 5 (pb 4.23)


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 12, 2013)

So, about those results getting updated. :O


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hmm. Ill give this a shot in the morning. Not sure I can beat Antoine though.


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jul 12, 2013)

Hey everybody...sorry for not updating scores. I've been gone all summer and I just it back! I'll update them ASAP!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 12, 2013)

Mini challenge 1: 
4.34

Mail challenge: 2.61. I'm gonna beat you, Antoine -_-
Edit: 2.58 -_-
Edit: 2.47. There we go 

Mini challenge 2: 
2.61, 2.58, 2.47, 2.56, 2.52 = 2.55


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 12, 2013)

Rubiks560 said:


> Mini challenge 1:
> 4.34
> 
> Mail challenge: 2.61. I'm gonna beat you, Antoine -_-
> ...



((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((

But yours isn't on video 

DId you use RU U-perm?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 12, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((
> 
> But yours isn't on video
> 
> DId you use RU U-perm?



I'll film when I get mah tripod.
Yeah, I use RU.


----------



## kcl (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh we should try and do one PLL 5 times in a row and try and have it sub 5


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jul 13, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> Oh we should try and do one PLL 5 times in a row and try and have it sub 5



Ill add this!


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 19, 2013)

4.75 for 5 PLL challenge.


----------



## Riley (Jul 19, 2013)

Can anyone do 10 of the same PLL in under 10 seconds? This is pretty hard to beat: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lP92jGAVz0M


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 19, 2013)

Challenge accepted.


----------



## Smiles (Jul 19, 2013)

mini challenge 1 (N+N+V)
4.75
i tend to have good bad perms and bad good perms.


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jul 19, 2013)

Updated


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 19, 2013)

9.41 10 PLL challenge.
Edit: 9.18


----------



## kcl (Jul 19, 2013)

4.68 on 5PLL challenge. Clockwise U perm. Edit: 5.03 with H perm.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2013)

4.36 5 PLL challenge.

edit: 9.49 10 PLL challenge.


----------



## kcl (Jul 19, 2013)

antoineccantin said:


> 4.36 5 PLL challenge.
> 
> edit: 9.49 10 PLL challenge.



That's impressive.. Which one did you use?


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 19, 2013)

kclejeune said:


> That's impressive.. Which one did you use?



U(b)


----------



## Joey VOV (Jul 20, 2013)

3.76 for the J(b)-T-U(b)
6.88 for the NNV


----------



## guythatlikesOH (Jul 20, 2013)

10 PLL challenge: 8.645 seconds. 
Clockwise A-Perms.


----------



## KCuber (Jul 20, 2013)

I got 8.58 with j perm and 8.68 with T perm


----------



## IamWEB (Jul 21, 2013)

I definitely don't want to be pushy about records, but my results weren't included in the last update.

Ex:


IamWEB said:


> Mini Challenge #1 - 2 N perms and a V perm:
> 
> 4.18 4.25 (4.30) (4.11) 4.15
> And yet another case of the best and worst times being next to each other.
> 4.11 single, 4.19 average.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jul 21, 2013)

8.38 10 T perms.


----------



## kcl (Jul 21, 2013)

10PLL 9.14 with A perm 
5 PLL 4.21 with U perm (Best yet!)
Both clockwise Btw


----------



## nuclearbigdaddy (Jul 21, 2013)

IamWEB said:


> I definitely don't want to be pushy about records, but my results weren't included in the last update.
> 
> Ex:



I'm very sorry...to everyone...I'll update scores today!


----------

